# Nitecore Intellicharger i4 and Newi4 Charger modifications



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/4/22)

OK so you bought the damn thing, and you know it's only a matter of time before it goes up in smoke, (_because they have no power switch, their cooling "slots" are aesthetic, as apposed functional and ... they use low temperature capacitors to boot _).
They use "_standard_"? 60 deg C capacitors, when they should all be low ESR 105 deg C devices ... however there a quick easy fix ... just lower the internal case temperature, and fit a power switch, (_we know you leave it plugged in after all _).

I use a SPST mini toggle switch, _(epoxied to the inside side wall, and hard wired to the PCB_)_, along with a Sunon 20mm * 8mm fan, (_positioned to extract_). You will need to cut a 20mm wide slice out of the rear panel, (_refer to the pic below_).
The fan is a 5Volt unit, so it will also need a 5V regulator, to drop the internal 12Volts to a useable 5V, (a 78L05 does the job nicely). and ... you end up with a charger that will run as cool as a cucumber, and probably outlive you because of it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Creative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/4/22)

I think I'll be sending you my "New i4" for upgrading.... this is above my electronic capabilities paygrade...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I think I'll be sending you my "New i4" for upgrading.... this is above my electronic capabilities paygrade...


With the greatest of pleasure

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (21/4/22)

Very Nice modification, I think I must be one of the handful of people that unplug something when not in use. Iv been taught that way by my Grandfather. lol
Love those Mag lev fans, I have replaced all my cooling fans on my 3D printer with them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/22)

That’s so cool @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi - my modified [by you] one is actually working better than the ''new'' one ,thank you very much again

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> OK so you bought the damn thing, and you know it's only a matter of time before it goes up in smoke, (_because they have no power switch, their cooling "slots" are aesthetic, as apposed functional and ... they use low temperature capacitors to boot _).
> They use "_standard_"? 60 deg C capacitors, when they should all be low ESR 105 deg C devices ... however there a quick easy fix ... just lower the internal case temperature, and fit a power switch, (_we know you leave it plugged in after all _).
> 
> I use a SPST mini toggle switch, _(epoxied to the inside side wall, and hard wired to the PCB_)_, along with a Sunon 20mm * 8mm fan, (_positioned to extract_). You will need to cut a 20mm wide slice out of the rear panel, (_refer to the pic below_).
> ...



Great mod @Intuthu Kagesi .

So for around R 75 (RETAIL), you can greatly improve a Nitecore product. You could also add a bit for labour in the manufacturing process but this would probably equate to the saving in the price of the parts. 

Is this planned obsolescence or is Nitecore focussing on a competitive price?

If you offered me an otherwise identical charger with a fan and switch for an extra R 100 I would go for it in a heartbeat. I have had two Nitecore chargers die on me and I'm sure it was a heat issue.

Heat kills many modern electronic products. Fans are also probably excluded because sensitive ears won't handle the fan's "noise".

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great mod @Intuthu Kagesi .
> 
> So for around R 75 (RETAIL), you can greatly improve a Nitecore product. You could also add a bit for labour in the manufacturing process but this would probably equate to the saving in the price of the parts.
> 
> ...



There was a time when I sat on the other side of the fence planning this @#$% ... Planned obsolescence is unfortunately a reality, so I would lean towards Nitecores, (_and others_), purposeful inclusion of slightly cheaper components, and purposeful exclusion of a fan and or cooling slots / airways to achieve both a manufactured cost reduction, AND a guaranteed replacement /upgrade path ...  .... Thankfully it's not that difficult to circumvent tho' 

As to the fan noise, your point is valid, and I have subsequently improved upon the aforementioned mod, by adding a couple of extra components to make the fan temperature controlled, using a thermistor and Mosfet, raising the cost of the modification another 10 bucks but making it considerably quieter as the fan speed is now dependant on case temperature.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (12/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There was a time when I sat on the other side of the fence planning this @#$% ... Planned obsolescence is unfortunately a reality, so I would lean towards Nitecores, (_and others_), purposeful inclusion of slightly cheaper components, and purposeful exclusion of a fan and or cooling slots / airways to achieve both a manufactured cost reduction, AND a guaranteed replacement /upgrade path ...  .... Thankfully it's not that difficult to circumvent tho'
> 
> As to the fan noise, your point is valid, and I have subsequently improved upon the aforementioned mod, by adding a couple of extra components to make the fan temperature controlled, using a thermistor and Mosfet, raising the cost of the modification another 10 bucks but making it considerably quieter as the fan speed is now dependant on case temperature.


Dude where did we find you!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/7/22)

Resistance said:


> Dude where did we find you!!!
> View attachment 259044


My vaping journey had some fairly rocky beginnings, and actions speak louder than words ... this forum and it's members have been there whenever I've needed support, particularly so as we traversed our lockdown(s) ... so I see it a little differently ... Quid Pro Quo!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

